# Class II-III near Ketchum/Stanley, Idaho?



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Any recommendations for good class II-III day runs near Ketchum/Stanley? 

Will have a 12 year old in a ducky who is solid up to easy class III. 

Not finding a ton on the interwebs so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Put in below Sunbeam Dam at the confluence of the Yankee Fork. Or go one mile down to Elk Bar to put in. Two class 3s in there and some random stuff. Good beginner terrain. You can also put in above where Redfish Lake Creek comes in ( there is a bridge so it's easy) float all the way to Mormon Bend. Continuous class 2 to start then it slows down. 

Between Mormon Bend and the Dam are two class 4s. Shotgun is fairly easy but has some consequences in the middle. The dam is serious and gets more so as the water drops. It will likely only run for another week or so. Once it is below 4 feet on the gauge I won't run it anymore. 

These runs are all near Stanley. There is nothing near Ketchum I would put my kid in. It's easy class 2+ on the Big Wood, but every corner is filled with......Wood. The Grandjean section of the Payette is just over the hill from Stanley but I wouldn't really call it easy class 3. Maybe as the water drops it could be.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I used to tube the Wood River when I was in High School. Usually from Hailey to Bellevue.


----------

